
A “Hello World” virtual machine running the Hurd - crichter
https://guix.gnu.org/blog/2020/a-hello-world-virtual-machine-running-the-hurd/
======
rvz
Unfortunately, the Hurd has become a very bad recurring April fools joke at
this point. Interesting concepts though, but really if you must learn about
microkernels you should definitely be looking at Fuchsia/Zircon.

